# Ideal/Majorette Jeeps.



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

Here are some pics of the Jeeps by Ideal and Majorette. There are some differences in them, pointed out in another thread.

The majorette has sidepipes molded in alongside the chassis mounts, where the Ideals just have a plate with molded rivets to cover up the mounts.









The Ideal jeeps have brushguard variations themselves, the Majorette is based on the orange versions parts, but without the extended ends used as guides on the walls of the slotless track. Ideals have offroad lites, theyre left off of the Majorette.









The rear end part variations are here, but the Majorette didnt really change from the Ideal except for leaving out the separate tail lite pieces.


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

This is the Majorette chassis, modified with a T-jet guide pin so it'll run on Tyco track. The stock piece is much too large for standard slot track. The rear axle gears and pinion were replaced with Tomy Super G parts, since the stock majorette pieces tend to run a bit rough. Theyre also pretty inconsistent in quality.










Majorette had recycled a few of Ideal's bodystyles when they bought the TCR line and tooling, but also came up with some of their own bodies as well.


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

funny, I have a couple Majorette slot cars (a red Firebird with the engine sticking out and a yellow "thingie" with a red spoiler) and it never occurred to me to use a Tjet pin to make them compatible. Gotta try that. hey I like that Mustang, it's cool-looking...

--rick


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

I think the 'thingie' is a Peugot GTS car. Ive seen the firebird too, there was also a '79-ish corvette with a chrome engine too, there was a set called 'hollywood daredevils' that had the corvette and t/a, as well as a set of 2 alternate bodies, couldve been either the Peugot 'techno racers' or the mustang and Silverado I have pictured above. 

Ideal/Majorette actually did a good job on that Mustang mold. The proportions are a LOT better than the Lifelike '93 'stangs, but the paint apps are WAY lacking.


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

I just grinded down the pin on my Majorettes. You could glue an Ideal pin in place as well. I think I prefer the Ideal chassis, the no magnet thing is kinda cool on a can motor chassis.... she slides!


----------

